# Spin `N Glow (Propeller)



## Andreas_S (27. Januar 2001)

Hi Leute...vom Norwegenboard bin ich drauf aufmerksam geworden, habe mir gleich ein paar gekauft und "verbaut".Sind aber nicht gerade billig, deshalb, wer hat eine Idee, wie man die selber bauen kann?

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Franky (28. Januar 2001)

Hi Andreas,in welcher Größe willst Du die denn nachbauen???? Mini, Medium oder Maxi-King-Size? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je größer, desto einfacher würde ich sagen!
Du brauchst eine gelochte ovale Perle, die Du  abflachen und einschneiden können mußt. Frage: welches Material kann man nehmen, und wo bekommt man Perlen in entsprechender Form dann her???? "Rohacell" wäre ideal: Leicht und gut zu bearbeiten. Ich habs in Baslerläden noch nicht gesehen, aber auch noch nicht explizit drauf geachtet. Wenn Du dann diese Perlen hast, kannst Du sie doch einfach am "stumpfen" Ende leicht S-förmig einschneiden, wo Du dann die Flügel mit Sekundenkleber einklebst.
Die Flügel kannst Du ganz einfach aus einer stabilen Plastikfolie (z.B. Schnellhefter) schneiden.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Januar 2001)

Viel Spaß beim basteln. Ich bin ja gespannt ob das funzt.Könnte mann nicht auch Balsaholz nehmen?

------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (28. Januar 2001)

Hi Jörg,gute Idee! Balsarundholz in Stücke schneiden, in Form schnitzen und mit &acute;nem dünnen Nagel durchlochen. Dann mit roter Farbe anpinseln und mit &acute;ner dünnen Schicht Sprühlack überziehen. Anschließend die Flügel  mit wasserfestem Leim (am besten Ponal!!) einkleben.
Müsste gehen!!------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 28-01-2001 um 13:45.]


----------



## Andreas_S (29. Januar 2001)

das klingt nicht schlecht franky, werde ich mal ausprobieren!

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2001)

Hallo Andreas,mein erstes selbstgebautes Spin&acute;o&acute;Glow ist fertig!!!!! Leider gab es bei uns im Bastlermarkt nur Balsarundholz in 6 mm - aber egal!!!
Ich habe zunächst die "Spitze" mit einem Schnitzmesser und Schmirgelpapier abgerundet.  Dann das andere ende etwas spitzer zulaufend abgeschnitten und ebenfalls rund geschliffen.
Die "Bohrung" kann man stumpf einfach mit einem Nagel machen. Mit einem scharfen Messer schneidest Du am stumpferen Ende 2 Schnitte in etwa 45° an den gegenüberliegenden Seiten. Dort klebst Du die Flügel mit Sekundenkleber  ein. Sie sollten etwa so lang sein, wie der Körper. Ich habe sie aus einem alten Schnellhefter (Plastik) geschnitten
Ungefähr so:
Kosten für so ein Ding (ungefähr)
1,2 m Balsaholz = 5,- = 60 Spin o Glows zu 20 mm (inkl. Verschnitt) = 0,08 DM je Spin O Glow
Schnellhefter = geschenkt!
Farbe = 2,- DM für einen kleinen Topf Revell "Leuchtrot". Reichlich Farbe!!!Rechne mal mit ungefähr 20 Pfennig für so ein Ding im Selbstbau - wenn überhaupt!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Andreas_S (1. Februar 2001)

sher schön franky, baue ich nach, muß nur erstmal einen bastelladen suchen und mir das basalholz besorgen

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
         www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Februar 2001)

jo ist echt supi. Für den Preis kann man sich die Mühe machen.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2001)

Sodele, mein Erstlingswerk wollte ich Euch mal nicht vorenthalten. Die "Originalmaße" sind 15 * 25 mm Gesamtlänge/-breite.
Bei den Prototypen fiel mir auf, daß man den Anstellungswinkel der Flügel ruhig etwas stumpfer wählen darf. Das Ding dreht schon bei leisestem Hauch!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Andreas_S (4. Februar 2001)

echt klasse!

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
          www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Februar 2001)

Hi Franky
Deine Teile sind ja echt Super
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.
Habe mir gerade welche von Hakuma bekommen (zwei Stück 6,90DM). Wenn ich gewusst hätte das Du da am Basteln bist hätte ich gewartet.
Werde aber trotzdem mal in den Bastelladen gehen und mir die Sachen zum selberbauen besorgen.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Andreas_S (4. Februar 2001)

6,9,- für 2 stück? boah, ich hab 50 für 36,-

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
          www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Februar 2001)

Wo hast Du die denn her?
Ich muß aber sagen das es da zwei Größen gibt. Länge*Breite 2cm*2,5cm (5,75DM) und 3cm*4cm (6,90DM). Du hast aber recht das ist schon ein stolzer Preis. 

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Andreas_S (4. Februar 2001)

2,8-3,5cm Größe bei Angeldomäne

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
          www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Februar 2001)

Habe leider keine Domaine in meiner Nähe. Und im Katalog von denen sind keine drin. Habe gerade mal geschaut.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Andreas_S (4. Februar 2001)

seite 143

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
          www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Februar 2001)

Habe leider den 2001er Katalog noch nicht ,so das ich mich mit dem von 2000 zufriedengeben muß. Und bei dem sind auf Seite 143 Bleie und Futterkörbe.
Hoffe aber in kürze den neuen Katalog zu bekommen.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Andreas_S (4. Februar 2001)

144 sorry

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
          www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Februar 2001)

Halt habe gerade eine Seite weiter geblättert 144 und da sind die Dinger 50Stück 36,-.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Andreas_S (4. Februar 2001)

jep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
          www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Februar 2001)

Da werde ich mir gleich noch ne Ladung bestellen. Da ich im April nach Norge fahre werde ich die Dinger gleich probieren.
Danke noch mal für den Tip.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Andreas_S (4. Februar 2001)

kein problem,waren beschi... zu finden, habe damals eine mail an angeldomäne geschrieben, so bekam ich antwort.
habe den mal geraten, ein inhaltsverzeichnis anzulegen.
meine bestellung kommt am di an.habe mir gummimaccs größe 12/0 bestellt, die spins und ein paar 8er drillinge...so, ich geh jetzt aber wirklich ins bett 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis bald

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
          www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Drago (6. Februar 2001)

Bei Moritz kosten die Dinger 10Stck.sort.
18,95 Gr.4=38mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ist leider der alte Katalog (2000)


----------



## Andreas_S (6. Februar 2001)

so, bestellung is heute wie erwartet eingetroffen, sind supergroß, für den preis echt ein wahnsinn...keine 80pf. für so ein teil, einfach nur empfehlesnwert!

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
          www.nordmeer.de


----------



## masch1 (7. Februar 2001)

Hi LeuteHabe mir die Teile mal angesehen und hätte da ne bescheidene Frage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie angelt man mit dem Ding und was kommt da hinten dran? 

------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## Andreas_S (7. Februar 2001)

einfach vor den Haken bauen.
ich habe den haken angebunden , drüber eine Kugel, dann so ein teil, danach wieder eine kugel...
zieht man die montage nun durch das wasser, dann dreht sich der spin n glo wie ein propeller...sieh mal bei www.angelsuchmaschine.de  nach unter gerätetips.
habe die dinger auch für pilkvorfach benutzt.
habe vor einem 12/0 Gummi Macc so ein Ding davorgebaut.

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
          www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Franky (7. Februar 2001)

Hi Masch,die Dinger kann man vielfältig einsetzen:
- beim Naturköderangeln vom Boot
- beim Brandungsangeln
- beim Schleppen, z. B. auf ForelleDie kommen zwischen (Lock)perlen, die mit Gummistoppern auf dem Vorfach fixiert werden. Durch die Strömung drehen sie sich wie Schiffschrauben im Wasser und locken durch die enstehenden Druckwellen Fisch an - theoretisch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beim Schleppen (mit Wasserkugel/Sbirulino) kann man die auch prima einsetzen. Wäre wohl auch mit Wattwurm auf Meerforelle eine Alternative.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## masch1 (9. Februar 2001)

Danke für die Tipps 
Dan werd ich mir mal so ein Teil besorgen und testen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------

